# [No title]



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anybody recommend some good websites/companies that they have used for hiring a crewed charters.

I am trying to get 8 - 12 friends away for a week on a sail boat going around Greece. We will need a skipper as this would be a first time for all of us. I am after classic type sail boat rather than the newer (white plastic) yachts. The aim is to chill out and have some good times.

Personal experience on where to go (and not to go)would also be good.

Many thanks


----------



## wahinef (May 10, 2005)

I am looking for the same type of recommendations...for the late August - Mid Sept time frame.

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

pls send your email 
-type of boat (sail or motor)
-size of boat
-when 
-preferred start harbour : athens or lavrion or lefkas

and I will send you an example priceinfo 
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------

